# Spirit Detailing



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi guys,:wave:

Just thought I would let you know that I will be sticking some detailing posts up in the International Showroom section. Keep an eye out.

For those of you who don't know me, I own Spirit Detailing now based in Leixlip, Co Kildare. Just a few minutes from the M50 but very easy access from the west via the M4.

I'm a bit like Matt (Dream Machines here) from Oz in that I only like the Silanol / Siloxane sealants (Glassy ones). I find them better than traditional silicone sealants or natural carnauba waxes. More durable, more protective and in my opinion, equally glossy (maybe better!)

I'm a CQuartz Approved Detailer. The other product that I use mainly is RMP Crystal Diamond Glaze. Highly recommended. 

Anybody in Ireland need a trusted, professional Detailer, give me a shout. I'm mobile as well. :thumb:

Cheers
Brian


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Just had a look Brian,nice work mate.:thumb:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Good Luck Brian! :thumb:


----------

